
Silicon Valley Wake Up Call - tsaprailis
https://medium.com/@justinkan/silicon-valley-wake-up-call-eba3dfaa82c3#.3mp0gfos0
======
jaoued
My view is a SV only wake up call is not enough but a worldly one is needed.
Look at how Europe is getting dismantled... Lack of thoughtful technology is
not too blame only but failed political systems with their failed politicians
who only think about serving themselves as opposed to serve others especially
the next generations.

